# Dual voltage GE motor - 115/230



## bkmichael65 (Mar 25, 2013)

Run winding leads are generally t1-t4 and start leads are t5-t8. I would get your meter and check continuity and resistance of the leads to figure out what is what


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Check this out. Save it if you can. It is the Electrical Pocket NEMA/EASA Handbook version that everyone carries around with them.

http://www.goevans.com/EHB_pgs0803.pdf


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

John Valdes said:


> Check this out. Save it if you can. It is the Electrical Pocket NEMA/EASA Handbook version that everyone carries around with them.
> 
> http://www.goevans.com/EHB_pgs0803.pdf


Thanks John but I have never seen it....


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

Yes, those are not standard wire colors. 

Use the numbers instead. 

1&2 are a 115 volt run winding

3&4 are the other 115 volt run winding

5&8 are a 115 volt start winding. 

It'll be easy to figure out which wires are 1 and 4. 

The 230 volt connection will be one of the incoming hots to 1. 

2,3 and 5 spliced together.

The other incoming hot spliced to 4 and 8.

This will usually yield CW rotation with the shaft pointing away from you. To reverse, swap 5 and 8.

With 6 leads, this motor doesn't have thermal protection.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Thanks John but I have never seen it....


Sorry Dennis. These are the little books the motor shop guy or the supply house gave to customers.
It has a place on it for the vendor to put his sticker on. Or the vendor ordered the handbooks with their name embossed on the front. As if it was their book.
Its the NEMA Pocket Engineering Handbook. Same nationwide thanks to EASA. Electrical Apparatus Service Association.

Everyone had them in the plants and factories. In fact I have a couple in my desk.


----------



## acro (May 3, 2011)

micromind said:


> It'll be easy to figure out which wires are 1 and 4.



Oh, really?:blink: Maybe I am missing something.

I could follow your logic if it was already hooked up for 240, but I am basically starting with 6 wires(two of which are not numbered), not the 3 groups that would be normal for the 240v connection.

I will spend some time with it and John's link tomorrow and see what I come up with.

The green one is really throwing me. I could understand if the motor was from Europe or something, but this is a well aged General Electric. And I highly doubt that it has been re-wound given that it is just a 1hp. But - on the other hand, the frame is not really a standard frame, so maybe it was worked on before. Flange mount, vertical shaft, no capacitor.


----------



## acro (May 3, 2011)

John Valdes said:


> Everyone had them in the plants and factories. In fact I have a couple in my desk.


Yea, I might even have one too, but that would involve digging to the very back of several of my drawers to see. :laughing:

Thanks for the link.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

acro said:


> Oh, really?:blink: Maybe I am missing something.
> 
> I could follow your logic if it was already hooked up for 240, but I am basically starting with 6 wires(two of which are not numbered), not the 3 groups that would be normal for the 240v connection.
> 
> ...


#1 will have continuity to #2 and nothing else. #4 will have continuity with #3 and nothing else. 

It'll be easier to go by numbers, not colors. Yes, green being hot will throw us sparkies for a loop!!

Two groups of 3 wires would be the 115 volt connection. 3 groups, one having one wire, another having 3 wires, and the last having two wires will be the 230 volt connection.


----------



## acro (May 3, 2011)

I was not picturing it yesterday, but I see it now. It all came together in the shower this morning.

We'll see how it works out.


----------

